# vaccine possible



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

We have a Medical lab company that believes they have found a solution to the virus. They have tested it on mice and found it to work. It would be a vaccine that creates antibodies in the human that will not let the virus interact with the cells of the body. that will make the person immune to the virus.

The scientist said if it works with no side effects that it will still take a year to get the vaccine on the market to use. They also think this virus will be a yearly thing like other diseases that we have vaccines for here. 

Art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd take this with a very large grain of salt.

Great news if true but I will wait for some concrete results before I get my hopes up.

One thing that I notice is not part of the discussion on the time line is the fact that since this is such a crisis that there is a good argument that the strict and time consuming testing protocols usually in place may need to be relaxed. So far nothing I have seen even mentions that.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> I'd take this with a very large grain of salt.
> 
> Great news if true but I will wait for some concrete results before I get my hopes up.
> 
> One thing that I notice is not part of the discussion on the time line is the fact that since this is such a crisis that there is a good argument that the strict and time consuming testing protocols usually in place may need to be relaxed. So far nothing I have seen even mentions that.


I believe there are two different pushes going on the create a vacine, the US approach is to modify an existing set of substances which as a lot of the testing has already been carried out allows many short cuts in testing against starting from scratch.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Gary D,

yes this vaccine i mention from the lab that is testing it is just that. that took another vaccine that is already been used before and altered it so the serum won't allow the new virus to interact with the cells of the body.

But, they still said with short cuts in approval still would take some time. They put next year as the time line but said it could be earlier with approval. Maybe months earlier.

they said this virus splits and enters the cells of the body and eventually causes the problems.

Art


----------

